# Cats are so cute when they sleep



## JohnD7293 (Jan 12, 2014)

One of my cats, Destiny, sleeping in front of my TV while I'm trying to play the PS4.

And here's another one just because... why not? 










Cats are too cute when they sleep


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes, they are adorable when they are sleeping. I have a kitty that I am fostering that looks exactly like your kitty here. She is curled up asleep on my lap as I type this


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Few of mine


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Aww, what sweeties! :luv I posted this one the other day in another thread, but I'll put it here too since it's a sleep shot:


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

It takes A LOT for me to leave them sleep without going to squish and kiss them


----------



## bellvillamor (Apr 21, 2014)

How adorable!! I LOVE when they sleep. Here's a few pictures of my new baby, Artemis, asleep:


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Awww so cute!!! xD Mystery curls up so tight you cant see his face and he looks like a big ball of fluffyness!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Eeeeeeeee!!! Too many adorable kitties!! 

JohnD, I love that second shot of Destiny all curled up.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Love all these sleepy kitties! I, too, have a very bad habit of waking Munch up for a cuddle when he's sleeping sooo cute! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

View attachment 53953


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Precious







Peaches


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Awww so cute! They really love those baskets xD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

The "Woo"









..the pink nose gets me everytime <sighs>


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

It's a good thing no one can hear me. They'd think I was crazy, sitting here going "eeee!" "ooooh," "awwww!" 

deafdogs, Munch just looks soooo completely blissful.  10cats, your girls are gorgeous! And cat face...I just want to stick my finger out and stroke Sadie Woo's nose!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

10cats2dogs said:


> Precious
> View attachment 53961
> 
> Peaches
> View attachment 53969


 
sooooo cute!! i love the baskets too


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

spirite said:


> It's a good thing no one can hear me. They'd think I was crazy, sitting here going "eeee!" "ooooh," "awwww!"
> 
> deafdogs, Munch just looks soooo completely blissful.  10cats, your girls are gorgeous! And cat face...I just want to stick my finger out and stroke Sadie Woo's nose!


me TOO!!!!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

It would seem that this little tiny basket...has a following! Mr. Jazz had to try it out and Snickerdoodles is waiting for a turn!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

i LOVE cats in baskets. i thought about getting one...but in my small apt...i have enough beds


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

:angel love the odd poses too


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Speechie, Soft, Fluffy and Pinks toes...Cute, Cute, Cute!!


----------



## B&KsDaddy (Apr 11, 2014)

Here's Kramer in catty dream land.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

So adorable xD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

1. Mystery
2. Shadow
3. Ashes

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

BrittyBear, they're Adorable!!


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Sleepy kitty


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh I love snoozing cats!



















Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Book sleeping on me at night.
KRISTABLET - WIN_20140307_212816 

Mow curled up on the couch on a chilly day.
Snuggles 

Mow snoozing on the bed
883873_4894745440579_1017425227_o


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

tezster said:


> Sleepy kitty


Oh my SQUEE!!!!!! Love this!!!!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

BrittyBear said:


> 1. Mystery
> 2. Shadow
> 3. Ashes
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


All precious.....is shadow hugging a toy?!?!? I can't!!!!! Too CUTE!!!!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

No toy sadly... my friends phone is somewhere under there however ^_^

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

spirite said:


> deafdogs, Munch just looks soooo completely blissful.


Blissful.... ummm. Most likely he's dreaming up new ways to wake me up in the morning! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

BrittyBear said:


> No toy sadly... my friends phone is somewhere under there however ^_^
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
i was looking on my blackberry....the pink looked like something ...still adorable!!


----------



## Vanellope13 (Nov 14, 2013)

My kitten loves to hold my arm when she sleeps!







Or just be held and cuddled in general lol 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Aww so cute xD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

